# Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?



## Aardaaroth (26. September 2012)

moin ich mal wieder |uhoh:

bin dabei mein ersten ausflug auf die seebrücke in kühlungsborn zu planen. was sollte ich alles an ausrüstung mitnehmen ? 

rute+rolle+vorfächer+bleie
natürlich die papiere  
messer 
betäubungsholz
...so und nun verlassen sie mich #c

ich denke noch einen großen eimer für die (hypothetischen?!) fänge (kühlbox habe ich auf der yacht im hafen ein paar schritte entfernt) müllsack für die abfälle

was denkt ihr fehlt hier noch? bin für jeden tipp dankbar :m


----------



## Philla (26. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

Köder?

Du haste ne Yacht im Hafen stehen, willst aber von der Seebrücke aus Angeln? ;+


----------



## Aardaaroth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*



Philla schrieb:


> Köder?
> 
> Du haste ne Yacht im Hafen stehen, willst aber von der Seebrücke aus Angeln? ;+


 
die gehört nicht mir sondern meinen eltern und da sie arbeiten müssen bin ich alleine 

ja köder sollte man noch mitnehmen :m


----------



## HD4ever (26. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

braucht man was für größere Fänge wie Spundwandkescher o.ä. als Landungshilfe ... |kopfkrat
oder kann man da wohl größere Fänge nicht erwarten #c


----------



## Franky (26. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*



Philla schrieb:


> Du haste ne Yacht im Hafen stehen, willst aber von der Seebrücke aus Angeln? ;+



Das verwirrt mich auch gerade... Ab zum Trollegrund mit dem Schiffchen und dort Platte und Dorsch geangelt...


----------



## Aardaaroth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

wie gesagt ich bin alleine und somit fällt das mit der yacht flach


----------



## Franky (26. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

Sorry - irgendwie tauchen hier jetzt Postings auf, die vorhin noch nicht da waren...
Mir würde noch das Stühlchen fehlen sowie eine Möglichkeit, die RUten sicher und stabil aufzustellen OHNE die Brücke zu beschädigen...
Dazu gab es hier mal eine tolle Bastelanregung, aber ich finde die nicht


----------



## Aardaaroth (26. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*



Franky schrieb:


> Sorry - irgendwie tauchen hier jetzt Postings auf, die vorhin noch nicht da waren...


 
ja das problem kenn ich auch deswegen geh ich immer nochmal im explorer auf seite aktualisieren :m


----------



## hans albers (26. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

moin


mir fällt noch ein:
-kopflampe
-schmutzlappen
-ködernadeln
-ersatzspulen(schnur)
-nierengurt/oder sehr warme jacke/pullover
-stahlflachmann 

PS:
kescher ist eigentlich nur bei schweren doubletten 
oder "super" dorschen nötig,
die man aber auch langsam ausdrillen und ans ufer ziehen kann.
einfache fänge werden mit einem ruck über das geländer gehieft,
schnurbruch ist bei der 30 mono nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

ich würde mir n kescher mitnehmen, da wurden schon dorsche bis 116cm, mefos bis 94cm und steinbutt bis 60cm gefangen-selten zwar, aber falls dann doch mal so eine granate beißt...

meistens ist es aber ganz schön langweilig da-ich würde mir heringspaternoster mitnehmen(kleine haken mit echter haut und leuchtperle) oben ran ein knicklicht.

man kann auch gut mal mit gummi oder blech angeln, bringt oft mehr als watti...


----------



## Rosi (27. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

Also Anfang der Woche waren dort noch Flundern, Hornhechte, Makrelen und auch Heringe. Da stand ein Kollege mit dem Sbirolino und Fetzen, der hatte in 3 Stunden 11 Hornischnürsenkel und 6 Makrelen. Heringe sind oft am Tag nach einem Sturm.


----------



## Aardaaroth (28. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*



Franky schrieb:


> eine Möglichkeit, die RUten sicher und stabil aufzustellen OHNE die Brücke zu beschädigen...
> Dazu gab es hier mal eine tolle Bastelanregung, aber ich finde die nicht


 
meinst du die ? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237619 :m


----------



## orillio397 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

Ich war dort noch nie. aber es hört sich sehr interessant an. Was braucht man dort für Papiere? event. nen Tagesschein? Und wo bekomme ich den? Ist es dort im November auch noch gut zu angeln? Habe da echt keine erfahrung. Angel immer nur in der Elbe und der Alster.


----------



## derporto (30. September 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*



observer schrieb:


> ich würde mir n kescher mitnehmen, da wurden schon dorsche bis 116cm, mefos bis 94cm und steinbutt bis 60cm gefangen-selten zwar, aber falls dann doch mal so eine granate beißt...
> 
> meistens ist es aber ganz schön langweilig da-ich würde mir heringspaternoster mitnehmen(kleine haken mit echter haut und leuchtperle) oben ran ein knicklicht.
> 
> man kann auch gut mal mit gummi oder blech angeln, bringt oft mehr als watti...


 
langeweile auf der seebrücke? ist mir persönlich noch nicht untergekommen. meistens war es eher so, dass ich im laufe des abends von drei auf zwei ruten abgespeckt habe, da permanente zupfer und bisse es bisweilen anstrengend machten. nährend sind hierfür meine erfahrungen in KüBo, rerik und niendorf, wobei KüBo hier bisher eindeutig die spitzenposition einnimmt. zumindest an diesen drei genannten muss auch nicht unbedingt ein extralanger kescher her. sollte doch mal die granate beißen, geht es halt zum ausdrillen und laden runter auf die plattform vor dem brückenkopf. wobei auch sagen muss, dass ich bisher keinen fisch von seebrücken landen musste, der meinem gerät kopfzerbrechen bereitet hätte. dies dürfte tatsächlich eher die absolute ausnahme sein.


----------



## photostyle73 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

Bitte auch nicht vergessen für jede Rute nen Gummiband ( die kleinen Gummigurte mit Haken ) mitzunehmen um die Ruten damit am Brückengeländer zu befestigen. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass sich ne Rute in Richtung Wasser verabschiedet wenn mal nen dicker Brocken reinschlägt.

Was vllt. auch ganz sinnvol ist, das ganze Zeugs in nem "Hakenporsche" zu verstauen. Den kannste ganz leger hinter Dir herzotteln und musst nicht schleppen. In K´born solltest Du weiter darauf achten, dass Du nicht im Parkverbot stehst. Die Damen und Herren der Rennleitung sind dort sehr präsent. 
Und sollten auf der Brücke zwei Senioren stehen und sich gegenseitig anschreien, geniesse es. Die beiden sind fast taub und sind die Reinkarnation der Opas aus der Muppet-Show.


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> meinst du die ? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237619 :m



Yessss Sir, I can boogie!  :q 

Genau det Dingens! :m Daaaaaaanke!#h


----------



## orillio397 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

|kopfkratGibs da echt keine Antwort auf meine Frage?


----------



## BountyHunter81 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

Moin,
neben Fischereischein benötigst du die Ostseekarte. Gibt es hier eigentlich in jedem Angelladen.
Im November sollte (je nach Wassertemperatur) mächtig was los sein. Als Grundregel kannste dir merken, dass die Monate mit "R" für Brandung und Seebrücken am aussichtsreichsten sind.


----------



## Aardaaroth (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

derzeit ist in kborn gar nichts los. höchstens mal was untermaßiges ... ich hoffe das ändert sich bald D=


----------



## derporto (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> derzeit ist in kborn gar nichts los. höchstens mal was untermaßiges ... ich hoffe das ändert sich bald D=



Das muss sich ändern. und zwar sehr schnell. am besten bis zum 13.10. alles andere wäre sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## photostyle73 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

Ist auch kein Wunder,dass in K´born nichts geht. Die gesamte Küste ist mit 2 Reihen Stellnetzen zugepflastert. Erst hinter den Netzen wurde gefangen.


----------



## Aardaaroth (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*



derporto schrieb:


> Das muss sich ändern. und zwar sehr schnell. am besten bis zum 13.10. alles andere wäre sehr enttäuschend.


 
ich bitte drum :m will endlich mal nicht als schneider nach hause gehen #q aber heiligendamm soll derzeit gut sein besonders für hering #c hab ich heute so im gespräc mitbekommen


----------



## xbsxrvxr (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

wenn netze stehen, kannst du dorsch vergessen-ein/zwei beißen dann noch, aber mehr auch nicht, hering und platte kann aber trotzdem gut sein.
wenn auf watti mal wieder nix geht, einfach mal n blinker, oder kopyto probieren-damit haben wir immer mehr und größere als die grundangler gefangen...

aber dorsch fängt man eigentlich immer am strand besser.


----------



## Rosi (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> ich bitte drum :m will endlich mal nicht als schneider nach hause gehen #q aber heiligendamm soll derzeit gut sein besonders für hering #c hab ich heute so im gespräc mitbekommen



Ach nö. Es gibt in gesamter Umgebung wenig Hering. Die Seebrücke Heiligendamm liegt in reinem Sandgebiet, da geht eher Plattfisch


----------



## Aardaaroth (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Brückenangeln- ausrüstung?*

soviel zur mundpropaganda unter anglern #6:vik:#6


----------

